# Atlantic Technology 642e SB THX Subwoofer Review Discussion Thread



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=11278&w=s[/img]*Atlantic Technology 642e SB THX Subwoofer*

Home audio and theater enthusiasts like us appreciate good performance and good value. We love discovering new products and finding great deals. Although I am not as familiar with Atlantic Technology as I am with other internet direct brands such as SVS, I already like what I see (and hear) from their lineup. The 642e SB is positioned to be a great value in a market where consumers have a wide variety of options and high expectations.

Read The Full Review


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Atlantic Technology 642e SB THX Subwoofer Review*

Well written review. I would love to hear the sub perform. It seems to have made quite the impression for being a 12" Sub. I have to stop reading reviews it just makes me want to buy more speakers. Well done


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: Atlantic Technology 642e SB THX Subwoofer Review*

Peter;

Very good review. I was quite impressed with the 444SB I reviewed, so I can only imagine how it's "big brother" fared. I was definitely serious when I said that if AT ever decides to make a 15" version I might be their first customer. Maybe some day...


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the review Peter - very well done! :T


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks guys, I'll definitely hate to see this one go. When I'm ready for an upgrade it will definitely be on the list. Jman, I agree - a 15" model could be worth waiting for.


----------

